# Tarpon,Tarpon,Tarpon



## leticiacreel (Jul 10, 2006)

I know this blog is about "Texas Tarpon" but for anyone going to Florida for tarpon should call Capt. Mark Bennett. My wife and I went last Friday and he had us covered up in fish. The first one we caught was in the 100# class,the second was 110#'s and the third was 130. We had one on in the 170# class. We wound up catching until we couldn't anymore. Mark was a true professional and a **** good guide who knows tarpon.


----------



## deigo_luis (Oct 16, 2013)

What was the cost for the guide trip I been wanting to go after Tarpon.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

pics please.... I know Jenni must have gotten a couple for y'all


----------

